# Palit und Gainward HD4870 X2 mit Triple Slot Kühler



## BeachBoy08 (8. November 2008)

*Palit und Gainward HD4870 X2 mit Triple Slot Kühler*

*Mit der HD4870 X2 Revolution 700 Deluxe und der HD4870 X2 Rampage 700 Golden Sample bringen Palit und Gainward die wohl derzeit extremsten HD4870 X2 auf den Markt. Das besondere an diesen Karten ist der Triple Slot Kühler:


* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Palit HD4870 X2 Revolution 700

Über 4 Heatpipes wird die Abwärme der 2 RV770 XT GPUs an den Kühler abgegeben, der wiederum von 2 PWM gesteuerten Lüftern gekühlt wird.
Das soll für niedrigere Temperaturen und besseres Übertaktungspotential sorgen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Palit HD4870 X2 Revolution 700

An der Taktschraube haben Palit und Gainward leider nicht viel verändert:
Die GPUs laufen wie gewohnt mit 750 MHz, die Taktraten des 2 GB großen Speichers wurde lediglich um 100 MHz auf 1,9 GHz erhöht.
Es soll dem Kunden überlassen sein, um wie hoch er seine Karte taktet.


Das Design der Gainward Karte hebt sich nicht sonderlich von dem Palit Modell ab, lediglich ein anderer Aufkleber wurde verwendet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gainward HD4870 X2 Rampage 700 Golden Sample

Die Gainward Karte gibt es neben dem normalen "Golden Sample" Modell auch noch als "Goes like Hell" Modell:
Hier wurden zusätzlich zum 100 MHz höheren Speichertakt der GPU Takt um 40 auf 790 MHz erhöht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gainward HD4870 X2 Rampage 700 Golden Sample

Verfügbar ist zur Zeit nur die Palit HD4870 X2 Revolution 700 (ca. 460€), Gainward kann zur Lieferbarkeit und zum Preis der HD4870 X2 Rampage Golden Sapmle noch keine Angaben machen.

*Quelle:*

ComputerBase - Palit bringt HD 4870 X2 Revolution 700 Deluxe
ComputerBase - Auch Gainward mit HD 4870 X2 im 3-Slot-Design


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. November 2008)

*AW: Palit und Gainward HD4870 X2 mit Triple Slot Kühler*

Hm, irgendwie hab ich 'nen Deja-vu...

Oder sind die beiden Karten wirklich identisch??


----------



## xTc (8. November 2008)

*AW: Palit und Gainward HD4870 X2 mit Triple Slot Kühler*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Hm, irgendwie hab ich 'nen Deja-vu...
> 
> Oder sind die beiden Karten wirklich identisch??



Die sind identisch, nur der Aufkleber ist anders. 


Gruß


----------



## BeachBoy08 (8. November 2008)

*AW: Palit und Gainward HD4870 X2 mit Triple Slot Kühler*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Hm, irgendwie hab ich 'nen Deja-vu...
> 
> Oder sind die beiden Karten wirklich identisch??


Wie es xTc schon gesagt hat sind die beiden Karten identisch.



			
				Computerbase schrieb:
			
		

> Wenig überraschend zeigt auch ATis Board-Partner Gainward, welcher desöfteren Palits Lösungen unter eigenem Label vertreibt, eine HD 4870 X2 mit 3-Slot-Kühler.


----------



## blaubär (9. November 2008)

*AW: Palit und Gainward HD4870 X2 mit Triple Slot Kühler*

Geil, Triple-Slot^^
Aber bestimmt sinnvoll für ne X2 Grafikkarte. Dann ist halt noch weniger Platz im Gehäuse.
Wird die Luft eig. nach draußen gepustet oder kann die auch an den seitlichen Lamellen ausweichen?


----------



## push@max (9. November 2008)

*AW: Palit und Gainward HD4870 X2 mit Triple Slot Kühler*

Würd mich mal interessieren wie sich die gigantische Kühlung schlägt...aber mit einem Triple Slot bleibt nicht mehr viel Luft für eine weitere PCI-Karte


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (9. November 2008)

*AW: Palit und Gainward HD4870 X2 mit Triple Slot Kühler*

kommt blos aufs board-layout an... je nach anordnung hast du bist zu 3 weitere slots frei... idR leider nur 1 oder 2, da noch über dem oberen pci-e slot ein pci-e x1 sitzt;
ich finde eine ordentliche 3 slot kühllosung besser als ein lärmender 2 slot kühler, der auf X² karten eh nur schwer ausgetauscht werden kann...


----------



## The_Dark_Lord (9. November 2008)

*AW: Palit und Gainward HD4870 X2 mit Triple Slot Kühler*

Täuschen meine Augen, oder sind die Lamellen des Kühlkörpers so ausgerichtet, dass die Luft AUSSCHLIESSLICH zur Seite entweichen kann?


----------



## der8auer (9. November 2008)

*AW: Palit und Gainward HD4870 X2 mit Triple Slot Kühler*

Sieht irgendwie so aus.

Kann man mit dem Riesenkühler eigentlich noch 2 davon im Crossfire X laufen lassen oder sind die zu breit?


----------



## The_Dark_Lord (9. November 2008)

*AW: Palit und Gainward HD4870 X2 mit Triple Slot Kühler*

Du musst nur ein Kabel finden, dass lang genug ist


----------



## kuer (10. November 2008)

*AW: Palit und Gainward HD4870 X2 mit Triple Slot Kühler*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Hm, irgendwie hab ich 'nen Deja-vu...
> 
> Oder sind die beiden Karten wirklich identisch??


 

Sicher sind es die Gleichen . Ich ja auch ein und der selbe Hersteller . Gainward gehört Palit .


----------



## BeachBoy08 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Palit und Gainward HD4870 X2 mit Triple Slot Kühler*



kuer schrieb:


> Gainward gehört Palit .


Seit wann denn das? 
Soweit ich weiß ist Gainward ein eigenständiger Hersteller, die kopieren nur desöfteren die Kühllösungen von Palit.


----------



## errat1c (12. November 2008)

*AW: Palit und Gainward HD4870 X2 mit Triple Slot Kühler*

Richtig, Palit und Gainward sind eigenständige Unternehmen, nur das Palit nur eigene PCBs herstellt und die Kühllösungen von anderen Herstellern verwendet..
Allgemein finde ich diese Triple-Slot-Kühler total übertrieben..Was soll das bezwecken? Besseres OC-Verhalten für Verbraucher, die keinen Bock auf WaKü oder dergleichen haben?


----------



## BeachBoy08 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Palit und Gainward HD4870 X2 mit Triple Slot Kühler*



errat1c schrieb:


> Allgemein finde ich diese Triple-Slot-Kühler total übertrieben..Was soll das bezwecken? Besseres OC-Verhalten für Verbraucher, die keinen Bock auf WaKü oder dergleichen haben?


Was soll man denn sonst machen, wenn man kein Geld für eine Wakü hat?
Andere Lükus für die HD4870 X2 gibt es nicht, also wird diese Lösung wohl die beste sein, um die Karte eingermaßen leise bzw. kühl zu bekommen.

Es soll aber in nächster Zeit auch noch eine HD4870 X2 von Asus kommen.
Die hat einen Dual SLot Kühler mit 3 Lüfter, wie bei der Sapphire HD4850 X2.


----------



## grinser8 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Palit und Gainward HD4870 X2 mit Triple Slot Kühler*

Hallo,

habe gelesen das von Asus ne 4870X2 mit Dualslot Kühlung, aber mit 3 Lüftern kommen soll ( http://news.softpedia.com/news/ASUS-Unveils-Tri-Fan-Cooled-Radeon-HD-4870-X2-97510.shtml ).

Mich würde ja die Geräuschkulisse im vergleich interessieren.

standard - Dualslot mit 3 Lüftern - Trippleslot mit 2 Lüftern


mfg

Grinser8


----------



## BeachBoy08 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Palit und Gainward HD4870 X2 mit Triple Slot Kühler*



grinser8 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe gelesen das von Asus ne 4870X2 mit Dualslot Kühlung, aber mit 3 Lüftern kommen soll.


Ach ja stimmt es waren 3 Lüfter bei der Asus Karte. 
Gleich mal bei meinen vorherigen Post abändern.


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (13. November 2008)

*AW: Palit und Gainward HD4870 X2 mit Triple Slot Kühler*

von denen will cih 2 stück im crossfire modus
hehe
oder ncoh besser 3 stück im tripple crossfire modus
was für eine übertriebene geldverschwendung
aber cih fänds cool
einfach so
sinnlos aaaaaaaaaaber cool


----------



## oostmann (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Palit und Gainward HD4870 X2 mit Triple Slot Kühler*

Sagt mal, kann man denn bei der Palit alle 4 Grafik-Ports gleichzeitig betreiben?


----------



## cubbi223 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Palit und Gainward HD4870 X2 mit Triple Slot Kühler*

Neeeee das geht nicht


----------



## Arschbratze (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Palit und Gainward HD4870 X2 mit Triple Slot Kühler*

@cubbi 223
Warum sollte das nicht gehen??
Laut Computerbase KANN man bis zu vier Displays betreiben...


----------



## riedochs (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Palit und Gainward HD4870 X2 mit Triple Slot Kühler*

Tripple Slot. Bald brauch man nur noch Boards mit einem pcie 16x und sonst keienn Slots mehr weil die Kühler immer größer werden. Irgendwie halte ich das für den falschen Weg.


----------



## Timor (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Palit und Gainward HD4870 X2 mit Triple Slot Kühler*

Ich will meine Gainward 4870X2 Golden Sample Goes Like Hell wieder verkaufen,
da diese nicht dem Referenzdesign entspricht, ich aber jetzt ne WaKü haben will...
Sollte wie bei NVidia sein:
Alles wird im Referenzdesign gebaut und Ende...
Hoffentlich wirds was...ansonsten muss ich die Karte wohl behalten und nur die anderen Komponenten unter Wasser setzen.

bisschen Werbung: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/33535-neuer-pc-basis-asus-rampage-ii-extreme.html

Gruß 
Fabian


----------



## Jami (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Palit und Gainward HD4870 X2 mit Triple Slot Kühler*

Mir fällt nur ein Board ein, wo man damit CrossfireX betreiben könnte:
PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de
Das wär aber zimelich krank. Wo kommt dann die X-Fi Soundkarte hin???


----------



## AMD64X2-User (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Palit und Gainward HD4870 X2 mit Triple Slot Kühler*

Mit dem gehts auch!!

PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## BeachBoy08 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Palit und Gainward HD4870 X2 mit Triple Slot Kühler*



AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Mit dem gehts auch!!
> 
> PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de


Sapphire Pure CrossFireX = DFI LANParty DK 790FXB-M2RSH
Wobei man dazu sagen muss, dass das DFI schon die SB750 drauf hat.


----------



## killer89 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Palit und Gainward HD4870 X2 mit Triple Slot Kühler*

Auf dem ASUS wirds wohl nicht gehen, denn der untere Slot ist nicht tief genug... und bei den anderen beiden wirds nur mit einem entsprechenden Case gehen 

MfG


----------



## BeachBoy08 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Palit und Gainward HD4870 X2 mit Triple Slot Kühler*



H2Ocooling schrieb:


> Finde diese Karten unsinnig, da bei den neuen X58-Boards die PCIe-x16-Plätze sehr nah bei einander sind, da würden die Karten, nicht passen


Was willst du auch mit 2 HD4870 X2?
Mehr als eine macht gar keinen Sinn mehr.


----------



## Monolize (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Palit und Gainward HD4870 X2 mit Triple Slot Kühler*

die gesamte diskussion ob tripleslot wirklich sinnvoll ist sei mal dahingestellt wenn die leistung von dem kühler trotzdem kaum besser oder schlimmstenfalls sogar gleich ist mit denen einen dualslot kühlers.... 

ich find den trend nicht sooo schlimm...
bin aber bestimmt nicht von betroffen weil ich neben der graka nur ne soundkarte am MoBo hab, mehr nicht

wenn jetzt da mehrere leute noch ne tvkarte und vllt sogar bei "dickeren" systemen noch ne raidkarte drin steckt (nur zum beispiel) dann wird das ja wirklich knapp


----------



## djCvtKinG78 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Palit und Gainward HD4870 X2 mit Triple Slot Kühler*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> diese Lösung wohl die beste sein, um die Karte eingermaßen leise bzw. kühl zu bekommen.




ich hoffe doch das die leise sind.
zumindestens die von palit.
hab mir die 4850 von palit geholt und da ist nix mit leise.
hab den lüfter gegen nen musashi getauscht. und der ist leise.
selbst bei höchster drehzahl.
beim standartlüfter hab ich gedacht das mein rechner gleich abhebt.

gruss,ben


----------



## cubbi223 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Palit und Gainward HD4870 X2 mit Triple Slot Kühler*

die Karte ist im Idle Betrieb leise und läuft mit 65°C. Sie fällt im restlischen leisen Rauschen meines PC nicht auf.

Im 3d Betrieb ist sie deutlich hörbar und die Temp. geht auf bis zu 75°C

Bei Takraten von 800 MHz GPU, 1000MHz Ram (Standart 750 MHz GPU, 950 Mhz Ram)


----------



## Timor (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Palit und Gainward HD4870 X2 mit Triple Slot Kühler*

Bei mir läuft die Karte im Idle eher so zwischen 48°C und 51°C!


----------



## cubbi223 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Palit und Gainward HD4870 X2 mit Triple Slot Kühler*

noch besser aber 60-65°c sind auch gut wenn man bedenkt was der ATi kühler so schaft ^^


----------



## Nickles (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Palit und Gainward HD4870 X2 mit Triple Slot Kühler*

Monster!


----------



## koesti (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Palit und Gainward HD4870 X2 mit Triple Slot Kühler*

Ist das nicht eine MONSTER Karte ??
Hut ab ATI !!


----------



## BeachBoy08 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Palit und Gainward HD4870 X2 mit Triple Slot Kühler*



koesti schrieb:


> Ist das nicht eine MONSTER Karte ??
> Hut ab ATI !!


Eher Hut ab Gainward bzw Palit. .


----------



## Mettsemmel (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Palit und Gainward HD4870 X2 mit Triple Slot Kühler*

Also ich find nen TripleSlot Kühler ziemlich sinnlos.
Mit Luft kann man eh nur so wenig übertakten, dass man den Unterschied fast nur mit Benchmark Programmen festellen kann. Wer merkt denn beim Zocken 2 fps mehr? =P

Leute die ernsthaft übertakten wollen, können sich auch ne WaKü kaufen. Sooo teuer sind die auchnich. Machste halt anstatt Quad-Crossfire nur Dual und dann haste schon genug Geld für ne gute WaKü gespart.


----------



## Mullemaus (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Palit und Gainward HD4870 X2 mit Triple Slot Kühler*

meine Rampage ist schon kaputt  , Pixelfehler und Spielabstürze, habe sie jetzt eingeschickt, dauer 4 Wochen , würde sie gern verkaufen oder tauschen, bis jetzt leider nur negativ.
wer kein offenes Gehäuse hat wird es schwer haben mit Kühlung, die Lüfter blasen voll ins Gehäuse, schön warm  
bei Quad Crossfire ist mein Gehäuse noch zu klein (Coolermaster Stalker), und man kann keine Pci karten mehr verbauen

aber naja


----------



## strider11f (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Palit und Gainward HD4870 X2 mit Triple Slot Kühler*

Habe so das dumme Gefühl das unsere GraKa Entwickler auch ein Board mit 1QM ausfüllen würden wenn es das gäbe.


----------



## XstarTT (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Palit und Gainward HD4870 X2 mit Triple Slot Kühler*

Ich find so ein riesen kühler ist totaler schwachsinn... nimmt unendlich viel platz weg, und ist wahrscheinlich sau laut und kühlt schlecht -.- ... da lieber ne Wakü oder nen anderen gescheiten luftkühler ^^


----------



## DanielX (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Palit und Gainward HD4870 X2 mit Triple Slot Kühler*

Dann freut euch mal auf die PCIe 3.0 Spezifikationen, da ist Trippel-Slot-Kühlung mit vorgesehen das heißt es Trippel-Slot-Referenzkühlung. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## Fransen (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Palit und Gainward HD4870 X2 mit Triple Slot Kühler*



XstarTT schrieb:


> Ich find so ein riesen kühler ist totaler schwachsinn... nimmt unendlich viel platz weg, und ist wahrscheinlich sau laut und kühlt schlecht -.- ... da lieber ne Wakü oder nen anderen gescheiten luftkühler ^^



Nee, aber fast richtig, der Tri-Slot Kühler ist zwar von der Lautstärke her nur unwesentlich besser als der Standardkühler einer HD4870X2, bringt aber eine deutliche Temperaturabnahme, gerade unter Last.

Persönlich würde ich aber meine HD4870X2 auch lieber an eine WaKü hängen, anstatt mein Gehäuse mit so einem Kühler zuzupflanzen.

@Daniel
Jaja, dass wird lustig...


----------



## Mettsemmel (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Palit und Gainward HD4870 X2 mit Triple Slot Kühler*



DanielX schrieb:


> Dann freut euch mal auf die PCIe 3.0 Spezifikationen, da ist Trippel-Slot-Kühlung mit vorgesehen das heißt es Trippel-Slot-Referenzkühlung.
> 
> MfG DanielX



Ist denn schon bekannt wann PCIe 3.0 kommen soll?


----------



## killer89 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Palit und Gainward HD4870 X2 mit Triple Slot Kühler*

Das ist doch Verarsche! Was hat denn der PCIe mit der Kühlung zu tun?? Wo gibts denn Infos und wann kommts?

MfG


----------



## kona-biker (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Palit und Gainward HD4870 X2 mit Triple Slot Kühler*

der pcie slot hat nix mit der kühlung zu tun^^
sondern die specifikation des slotes dh aufbau, max. spromverbrauch, anzahl der pcie stromstecker bzw welche(6 oder 8pin) anbindung usw...dazu gehören eben auch verlustleistung und kühlung...


----------



## digger66a (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Palit und Gainward HD4870 X2 mit Triple Slot Kühler*



errat1c schrieb:


> Richtig, Palit und Gainward sind eigenständige Unternehmen, nur das Palit nur eigene PCBs herstellt und die Kühllösungen von anderen Herstellern verwendet..




nicht richtig!!!

Gainward (was nur ein Markenname ist) wurde 2005 von der TNC Industrial
an Palit verkauft.

Die Karten sind also beides Palit Karten die eine hat halt nur nen Gainward
Aufkleber drauf.


----------



## cubbi223 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Palit und Gainward HD4870 X2 mit Triple Slot Kühler*

Sag ich doch


----------

